# '04 maxima se (foglights wired wrong?) HELLLP!



## xproushe (May 4, 2010)

Hey everyone, im brand new to the site. I just purchased an 04 maxima se. Heres my question and problem...

The two lights on the bottom of the bumper, which im assuming are the foglights...how and when do they turn on/off?

My headlight switch works the headlights correctly, and then the foglight switch turns on/off the small lights in the main headlight housing.

Should that switch control the bottom foglights on/off or is mine correct?

any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks, Brian


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Are you sure you're turning on the fog light switch? It sounds like it's turning on the parking lights???? Maybe the previous owner tried to hook them up to the park lights and now it's not working. Did you check to see if the bulbs in the fog lights are OK? Could also be a bad headlight switch, fuse, relay or wiring problem. You'll have to do some basic trouble-shooting to narrow down the problem.


----------



## NiZMo1o1 (May 8, 2010)

Those Lights in the bottom of the bumper ARE NOT fog lamps... those are turning signals.

your fog lights are in the headlights themselfs/


----------

